# disgustingly happy songs



## aqxsl (Jan 4, 2013)

for the sake of dopamine production in your cold, computer-like brain

[video=youtube;7_QydNXI_ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_QydNXI_ok[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 4, 2013)

This.

[video=youtube;-GK41pLUuP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GK41pLUuP0[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;72I4y-kNIC8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72I4y-kNIC8[/video]

This along with every single song from _FullBlackHabit_.

It's like converting chunks of the sun itself into sound. Yes, that's exactly what it is. I AM ACTUALLY LISTENING TO A MUSICAL MANIFESTATION OF SUNSHINE ITSELF. HOLY FUCK.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 4, 2013)

Remember this?

[video=youtube;wGJ8ixlfKUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGJ8ixlfKUs[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZyhrYis509A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyhrYis509A[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 5, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Remember this?
> 
> [video=youtube;wGJ8ixlfKUs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGJ8ixlfKUs[/video]



I want to forget.


----------



## Conker (Jan 5, 2013)

Some of the jpop/kpop I've ran into sounds really stupid happy, though it might not be. I can't understand the words D: 

"Rum" by Alestorm is really happy, or at least, it makes me really happy.


----------



## Saga (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;igud0cq8DBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=igud0cq8DBU[/video]
I find myself listening to this at least 4 times a day.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;YwLMM_QBkMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwLMM_QBkMc[/video]


----------



## Saga (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZZ5LpwO-An4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZ5LpwO-An4[/video]


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;uSer4wdHvm8]http://youtu.be/uSer4wdHvm8[/video]


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 5, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> [video=youtube_share;uSer4wdHvm8]http://youtu.be/uSer4wdHvm8[/video]


I think I'm tripping


----------



## Demensa (Jan 11, 2013)

This.

Also: Down, Down, Down, To Mephisto's Cafe by Streetlight Manifesto

I'd recommend some Jonathan Coulton as well... 

...very happy stuff.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 11, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rW6M8D41ZWU]http://youtu.be/rW6M8D41ZWU[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;SJUhlRoBL8M]http://youtu.be/SJUhlRoBL8M[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 13, 2013)

Disgustingly happy in a good way. Elis Regina - _Vou Deitar E Rolar_

[video=youtube;ODZLuYS2HmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODZLuYS2HmI[/video]


----------



## RailRide (Jan 13, 2013)

Conker said:


> Some of the jpop/kpop I've ran into sounds really stupid happy, though it might not be. I can't understand the words D:



Liiiiiiiike..._this one?_
[video=youtube_share;yzC4hFK5P3g]http://youtu.be/yzC4hFK5P3g[/video]
"I think this gave me cancer "--Varment

---PCJ

(oh yeah: translated)


----------



## aqxsl (Jan 16, 2013)

amanomaguchi okay

[video=youtube;yJ4CaHqR4XI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ4CaHqR4XI[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;_G_QpxZ-ShA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_G_QpxZ-ShA[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;j9s4fuOL3FM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9s4fuOL3FM[/video]


----------



## Tignatious (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;lHBUcnIW_Oc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHBUcnIW_Oc[/video]


----------



## MrRazot (Jan 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;j20_6WwF59Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j20_6WwF59Y[/video]


----------



## everestian (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;8q6fLhnwEKk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q6fLhnwEKk[/video]

Because the 60s were pretty much the most opportune time to create cloying bubble pop.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;astISOttCQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=astISOttCQ0[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 18, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Da faq was that!?


My life now has a new prime directive; kill everyone involved in making that video.

[video=youtube;lwESraWEpSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwESraWEpSU[/video]


----------



## Plantar (Jan 18, 2013)

Awesome. I love threads like this.
[video=youtube;WOVn6vR_p4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOVn6vR_p4c[/video]


----------



## aqxsl (Jan 18, 2013)

this song is so happy i almost can't take it

[video=youtube;pKHWNfXdVMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKHWNfXdVMs[/video]


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Jan 18, 2013)

[yt]sJNV4FMpGh8[/yt]

It doesn't get much more disgustingly happier than that =P


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;RJsaujSs7Fw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJsaujSs7Fw[/video]


----------



## aqxsl (Jan 18, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> [video=youtube;astISOttCQ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=astISOttCQ0[/video]



i want to die now, thanks


----------



## Demensa (Jan 19, 2013)

I CAN'T BELIEVE I FORGOT THIS.
One of my favourite riffs ever...
[video=youtube;zHxcWvO-WTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHxcWvO-WTo[/video]


----------

